# Water loss.



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Is this normal?
I filled the water take up to overflow point.
Checked the on board meter and it recorded 100% (As it should)
I drove about 30miles without using any water and checked it again and now it reads just 70% full.
I guess there is a overflow point somewhere on the tank (under the van)
But should I have lost 30% of the contents? or is there a problem.
What made me try this is that I filled up before the 3 Magpies Rally and I'm sure the valve was closed, however we only had 30% on arrival?
I can't see any obvious signs of water leaking when stationary! and there are no leaks inside anywhere (Checked all pipes & connections in van)

Brian


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Bump

Everyone was asleep when I posted this one I guess.
Must stop posting in the early hours!!

Brian


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Either you have a leak or you gauge is not working.

Is the dump valve opening. We had this when we first had our van we switched off the van electrics and the dump valve opened and hey presto no water. 

I by passed it but others put a peg on it to stop it opening. 

Andy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Brian

Clearly that should not happen, and I can't offer many sensible suggestions?

I presume you have established that the water is actually leaking, and it's not just some strange anomaly with your meter?

As you had an indicated 30% on arrival at the rally, did you fill up and did the tank take around 70% of it's total volume?? _(Sounds like a daft question, but sometimes the obvious is easiest to overlook!)_

If the water is really vanishing it suggests that your overflow pipe may be letting water escape as the van goes round corners.

I would crawl underneath and find the overflow (if you can) then temporarily seal it, fill the tank to 100%, then repeat your drive-around test. That will then tell you if the overflow pipe is the problem.

Not a lot of help I'm afraid, but it may at least tell you where the problem isn't!!

Dave


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

It will have a pipe near the top of the tank and it's main function is to allow air into the tank as the water is drawn off. As you go along especially if it's hilly you will slosh a lot of water out of this pipe.

I found that if i insert a biro up this pipe it stops this water loss pretty well completely.

I've removed the ink tube so air can still pass. Im given to uderstand that if you don't then you will create an implosion of such magnitude that a singularity will be created, the subsequent black hole will then devour the earth. :wink:  

Seriously the pen works for me.

Bob


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The first thing I would check would be the over flow. We have followed friends in their van just after filling up and noticed that every time they go round a corner water comes cascading out onto the road. They blocked or raised (cannot remember which) their over flow and fixed the problem, it may make filling a little more difficult as displaced air must then exit via the filler rather than through the over flow. Awkward filling is a small price to pay to know that when you are full you stay full. If you do this, do not stand directly in front of the filler when filling as it may come spraying out propelled by trapped air. 

I notice a similar problem with our van although in our case we only loose a few litres so we do not bother about it. 

Then again that may not be it at all, Alan.

Beat me to it clodhopper, and I like your idea better, Alan.


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Ok,
I've just managed to crawl under the van and inspect it for any leaks and all seems to be ok.
the plastic tank is fitted tight to the floor and on pressing the tank I can feel air escaping from a tiny slot right in the top front corner , so I guess this is the air realese? As it feels like a slot (Can not possibly see this without removing the tank) I dont think I can block it off, other than by may be sticking some blutack over it? worth I try

I would imagine going down any hill is goning to cause a lot of water to escape! I guess I'll have to plan all journeys up hill from now on lol

Brian


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I wouldn't give up that easily Brian. It's a pain in the bum and would annoy me intensely.

Why not drop the tank off so you can have a good look?

It shouldn't be very difficult, and you could then arrange for the "Biro" solution by fixing a tube so it pokes down into the tank a little way and prevents any water sloshing out. All it really needs is a small air inlet so you don't create a vacuum when drawing water through the tap.

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

On our maiden trip with the first motorhome we had (a Swift Ensign) we filled up before leaving home. After travelling about 5 miles we stopped at some traffic lights.
The driver from a car following us rushed up to tell we were losing fuel as we travelled.

It turned out to be the overflow from the water tank.
We had filled up to the overflow point when it was stationary but of course didn't think about the water slopping aroung when we travelled.
We didn't have a full tank any more!


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

The venturi effect of the air passing over the overflow pipe syphons water out of the tanks.

On my own van I put a simple in line tap in the overflow pipe to stop this annoying problem when I knew that water was hard to come by at a particular place, so wishing to arrive with a full tank.

This has the positive effect in that you can really fill your tank by squeezing more water in 8) 

And the negative in collapsing you tank (imploding) when you forget to open the tap on arrival  

There! mystery solved :wink: 

Eddie


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

TheBoombas said:


> Ok,
> I've just managed to crawl under the van and inspect it for any leaks and all seems to be ok.
> the plastic tank is fitted tight to the floor and on pressing the tank I can feel air escaping from a tiny slot right in the top front corner , so I guess this is the air realese? As it feels like a slot (Can not possibly see this without removing the tank) I dont think I can block it off, other than by may be sticking some blutack over it? worth I try
> 
> ...


Could you block it off permanently with silicon sealant instead of bluetac then install a pipe connector high in the tank wall onto which you could fit a pipe. Run the pipe to an accessible place so that you can easily open/close it.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have just had a look at my filler cap, there is an air hole in the middle of it, I can suck air through it so I do not think tank implosion is likely, Alan.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to my world :roll: The world of Explorer group motorhomes.... It will undoubtedly be an overflow but surely you would spot the water pouring out as you filled it to max?


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

I had a thought :idea: 

If and I say if I can get the tank off to get access to the overflow hole.
I could then fit a one way valve as used on air pumps for fish tanks!
this would then allow air into the tank... and prevent water from coming back out? 
Seems like a plan to me?

Would that work? Proving I can fit a small tube that is!

Brian


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Just be Very careful when filling the tank. 5,000 litres makes one heck of a mess.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

](*,)


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Good plan  

Which way round would you have it? Allowing air out when you fill it so stopping air returning back into the tank to replace the water your pumping out? or have it allowing air to flow into the tank when pumping but no the over flow function :lol: 

cheers
:wink: 

Eddie


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Oh no! I hate black holes.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Best fill up on site when you arrive. Saves lugging all that water about and the extra weight.


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

eddievanbitz said:


> Good plan
> 
> Which way round would you have it? Allowing air out when you fill it so stopping air returning back into the tank to replace the water your pumping out? or have it allowing air to flow into the tank when pumping but no the over flow function :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

*Water Loss (Problem Solved) I Hope?*

I wrote in a previous post about the problem I hy
ad loosing the fresh water. Water Loss
Today I bit the bullet and set about removing the tank. Not too difficult as it happens just 3 bolts a couple of clips and disconect the 5 sensor wire Job done.
The first thing I noticed was that on the top of the tank was a very large screw cap (I guess for access to the internal sensors?)
Also there were little air holes in three of the corners.

I filled the tank up and as expected water gushed out of the three holes but also flooded out of the large cap. I guess this was my main problem and all it needed was tightening up. I also decided to seal two of the air holes with a self tapping screws and on the third hole I fitted a one way valve to allow air into the tank.
All re-fitted and after just a short drive around the block the gauge still read 100%
Tomorrow I shall take it for a longer jouney over some bumps and up and down some hills. But hopfully it will be ok.

Brian


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

teensvan said:


> Best fill up on site when you arrive. Saves lugging all that water about and the extra weight.


Exactly what iwas thinking - why lug around the mass of another passenger when you don't have to - unless you're particularly partial to home water 8)


----------

